# 95 vs 97



## msbrowning (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi,

Can someone please explain the following to me:

The major difference between 95 & 97 guidelines

I remember it being something about 3 chronic conditions but I can't remember the exact or similar wording..

Thanks


----------



## aimie (Sep 29, 2011)

*95 and 97*

It is much more specific go to medicare learning network and you can download guidelines for each


----------



## rthames052006 (Sep 30, 2011)

msbrowning said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please explain the following to me:
> 
> ...



The exam is different as well as the 3 chronic conditiions.  It would be best if you printed out or read both sets of guidelines.  I keep both on my desk, just in case


----------



## msbrowning (Sep 30, 2011)

Ok, thank you, but what is it about the 3 chronic conditions that's different? That's where I get confused..


----------



## aimie (Sep 30, 2011)

*Chronic condition*

If I remember correctly 3 chronic conditions can qualify for extended hpi with cc. This is from memory.
Pm for any questions I work with 95 and 97 guidelines every day and night. I audit e/m charts using both guidelines. 

Aimie:


----------



## rthames052006 (Sep 30, 2011)

msbrowning said:


> Ok, thank you, but what is it about the 3 chronic conditions that's different? That's where I get confused..



The provider must document the status of atleast 3 chronic conditions.  Example:  DM stable on ____ meds.


Not just giving the "laundry list of dx's.  Like, patient has DM, HTN and Hyperlipidemia with no elaboration.

I still suggest you read the DG for yourself.


----------

